# What's the appeal of a 1911?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Subject line pretty much says it. I have a Glock and an M&P Shield.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

All steel. Designed to withstand military conditions. Simple firing mechanism with two safeties. Accurate, dependable and aesthetically appealing. Designed fully around the .45acp caliber full metal jacket. I have carried one for over 30 years and will until I am unable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One thing I love about the 1911... The way the trigger works... Straight back, instead of on a hinge. I find it MUCH easier to shoot more accurately with a 1911. 

Eventually, when you get into guns enough - you'll want one...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The 1911 has proven itself under more adverse conditions than any other handgun. It is better looking and reliable. I have carried one since Dec. 1969 and still do.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Just an old school classic that will still do the job.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> One thing I love about the 1911... The way the trigger works... Straight back, instead of on a hinge. I find it MUCH easier to shoot more accurately with a 1911.
> 
> Eventually, when you get into guns enough - you'll want one...


Same I would agree with you 100%


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

“An elegant weapon, for a more civilized age.” - Obi-Wan Kenobi

I have a single 1911 - it’s a budget Rock Island GI full-size in 9mm. It shoots better than my P320 M17. Something about the way it fits the hand, pointing naturally, the straight-back trigger press - it shoots like a laser gun for me. It usually finds its way into my range bag.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I carried one in Vietnam and when I pick mine up the muscle memory responds. The gun is beautifully balanced and absorbs recoil well. I find them accurate, although others disagree. I enjoy shooting it. It's single stack and easy to conceal, although the weight can be a problem. All the bruhaha about the .45 round (for or against) bores me; it turns out most handgun calibers have the same "stopping power." Also, magazine capacity is not an issue for me. A self-defense situation is not a firefight and mostly happens fast and close; 8 rounds is adequate.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, you can get a 9mm 1911 as well, with a 10 round magazine.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, you can get a 9mm 1911 as well, with a 10 round magazine.


Yes, you can. But I'm sentimental and like the .45.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ll give you the perspective from a guy who started handgun shooting in the ‘80s around age 14. Bought a Beretta 92 when he turned 21. Shot 1911s and M9s in the military, and carried a Glock 19 for years, and switched to polymer DA/SA handguns currently.

What the 1911 offers is a handgun designed over 100 years ago when labor was cheap, gun manufacture was a combination of craft, art and industrial design, that still required a large amount of human labor to piece together. It came at a time when a lone gun designer was on a serious hot streak of innovating within the industry, with probably the best grasp on what was possible with the tools of the time. He made efforts to make this pistol, ergonomic (which wasn’t really a well understood concept). He made a pistol that could be fully disassembled for deep maintenance, using only the parts of the pistol itself.

This combination of experience, the times, and the design, resulted in a comfortable pistol. It features a trigger that has remained a standard to measure other handgun triggers against. Controls were all easy to reach. It is an easy gun to shoot well.

If you get a chance to pick up, hold, cycle and shoot a high end 1911 that actually still has hand fitted parts (sorry to those who own mass produced 1911s here, but in this regard they don’t compare) you will experience how smooth a handgun can be with zero play in the large parts. 

Does that hand fit feel mean anything in a field grade gun? Not really. (Here is where owners of mass produced 1911s can smile again.). For defensive purposes, carry, duty use, etc, the mass produced 1911s work fine and give good practical accuracy, usually better than the shooters are capable of.

they are heavy, which sucks for carry, but great for soaking up recoil. The trigger is great for a target gun but could be considered almost a case for increased liability if lawyers got to decide. Some can be finicky on ammo. Capacity is low compared to modern options. The grip safety was not even something John Browning wanted on the pistol, but the Army was still concerned about cavalry use and dropped handguns from horseback discharging when it was being considered for adoption. 

it’s a great piece of Americana, gun history, firearm design, and fun to shoot.


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

I totally agree that it's a great piece of American, gun history, etc. and that's why I want one. 
But in terms of shootability, I think the CZ steel series, especially the various Shadows 1 and 2, SAO TS guns, etc. are a better deal. Smooth shooting as well, nice weight and balance. Most important, less maintenance than the average 1911, easier clean up and disasembly, fewer reports of extractor problems, cheap and trouble free double stack magazines. Almost all CZs, even race guns, are under $2000 while most of nicer the 1911/2011 variants are at least $2000 and usually over $3000, with some magazines over $100. Moreover, you get a taste of the good life at around $650 with a CZ 75b. Much better than a Rock Island or lowest end Springfield GI.

So for me the appeal of the 1911 is history, elegance of design, and 45 acp if you shoot it and don't mind single stack.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, it is a thread about what is appealing about the 1911. 
I can’t honestly say that a Sig 210 or. CZ Shadow may not have equal appeal, but those may be for other reasons.

I don’t know that the P210 or CZ 75 would have come to be or at least not in the timeframe in which they did, without the development and influence of the 1911 and Browning HiPower. And the Hi Power benefited from experience gained form the 1911 and other firearms,

Though it doesn’t weigh heavy with me, I will point out before someone else does,…

Because: .45 Bro. ‘Merica and .45 are like apple pie, Bro.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I good while back I had a Springfield Armory Mil-Spec .45. It was a great pistol that was very accurate. Sadly it was the victim of a trade for a gun that I no longer remember.
I think i will do a bit of shopping for a replacement.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't understand what the appeal of these pistols are either? They have antiquated technology that's been around since 1911. They come in all shapes, sizes and configurations by a wide variety of different manufacturers. You can get them in 22, 9mm, 38 Super, 45 ACP, both 45 and 460 Rowland. Myself I would never own one, I've got to have at least seven of them including three of those lousy Kimber's that some people love to hate. Probably because of their use of MIM (Metal Injection Molding) parts. But you're not going to find too many modern guns that do not use the same technology. One of the biggest advantages of MIM parts is that complex parts assemblies can be molded into one part and they produce a finished part. Colt now uses MIM sears in their 1911's.

My Wilson EDC X9 and EDC X9 S are technically a 1911 only double stack 9mm's. Except for not having a removable bushing, grip safeties and different extractors the internals are for all intents and purposes the same. Complete disassembly and reassembly are practically the same. The EDC X9 S does not have removable grip panels. Instead it has a one piece machined aluminum frame.

My very first handgun is the Colt 1911 at the top left. It was made in 1941 and was originally in .38 Super. I converted it to 45 ACP using the top end from a Colt Commander. I still have the original parts in case I want to change it back. It had already been re-blued at least once that I know of. But after carrying it so much the bluing wore on the frame and developed a light surface rust. I then had the frame refinished with Metalife a hard matte chrome plating that stood up well.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pareto said:


> I totally agree that it's a great piece of American, gun history, etc. and that's why I want one.
> But in terms of shootability, I think the CZ steel series, especially the various Shadows 1 and 2, SAO TS guns, etc. are a better deal. Smooth shooting as well, nice weight and balance. Most important, less maintenance than the average 1911, easier clean up and disasembly, fewer reports of extractor problems, cheap and trouble free double stack magazines. Almost all CZs, even race guns, are under $2000 while most of nicer the 1911/2011 variants are at least $2000 and usually over $3000, with some magazines over $100. Moreover, you get a taste of the good life at around $650 with a CZ 75b. Much better than a Rock Island or lowest end Springfield GI.
> 
> So for me the appeal of the 1911 is history, elegance of design, and 45 acp if you shoot it and don't mind single stack.


CZ's are outstanding pistols that's for sure. I have seven of them. As far as easier clean up and maintenance than a 1911? If you're talking about a basic field strip they're not much different than a 1911 except on a CZ you do not have to retract the slide as far. Just line up the marks on the frame and slide and remove the slide stop. However you need the magazine base plate, the end of a screw driver handle or something similar to push in the slide stop. As far as a complete disassembly/reassembly they can be a real pain in the ass. You need to use slave pins to hold all of the parts together in the sear cage while removing the cage otherwise the parts will go flying all over the place. Putting the sear cage back together is no simple matter either especially on the de-cocker versions. Again you need to use slave pins. I also use a small machinist's vise to hold the cage while putting the parts and tiny little springs in back in place. Unless you have experience working on guns it's not for the faint of heart. You'll also need the proper sized pin punches and hammer.

CZ's also have a lot of machining and tooling marks that you can feel in their actions. However they don't affect the gun's reliability. CZ's are built like tanks. All of mine have worked straight out of the box with all types of ammo. But I did polish out all of machining and tooling marks on all of my CZ's, now they feel like they're on ball bearings. A friction free gun is a happy gun. My CZ Shadow 2 straight out of the box has got to have thee best DA/SA trigger out of all the DA/SA semi auto's that I own. That along with it's all steel construction and it feels like you're shooting a 22. The gun is about as accurate as one could get and are a favorite amongst competition shooters. My CZ 97 B has got to be one of my favorite 45's. I replaced the hammer with a race hammer, adjustable sear, a short reach trigger and floating trigger pin. I also added night sights. 97 B's are hard to come by and are not as popular as CZ's other models.

1911's on the other hand can be completely disassembled/reassembled without the use of any tools by using some of the gun's parts as tools. It's not all that complicated if you're familiar with the internal parts of a 1911.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been shooting handguns about 40 years & never shot a 1911. Or even picked one up. From what I've read I need to spend a lot of money upgrading a cheap 1911 or buying one out of my budget or I won't like it. I tend to spend $300-400 on guns, sometimes less. But I will rent a 1911 eventually. My range has a few. My curiosity comes from the fact that the cover of almost every gun magazine has a pic of a 1911 on it nearly every month. I've probably read a thousand articles on 1911 mods. Probably the most popular gun on the planet so my opinion's on hold until I shoot one. I'll commit until tomorrow when I get to the range & I'll post my result. I do have a 45. SIG P250 full size 10+1. I love it. Very reliable & accurate. My house gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I've been shooting handguns about 40 years & never shot a 1911. Or even picked one up. From what I've read I need to spend a lot of money upgrading a cheap 1911 or buying one out of my budget or I won't like it. I tend to spend $300-400 on guns, sometimes less. But I will rent a 1911 eventually. My range has a few. My curiosity comes from the fact that the cover of almost every gun magazine has a pic of a 1911 on it nearly every month. I've probably read a thousand articles on 1911 mods. Probably the most popular gun on the planet so my opinion's on hold until I shoot one. I'll commit until tomorrow when I get to the range & I'll post my result. I do have a 45. SIG P250 full size 10+1. I love it. Very reliable & accurate. My house gun.


The average price of Rock Island Armory 1911's are between $400 and $500. They're made in the Philippines, imported and sold by Armscor in Nevada. I don't own one so I couldn't tell you how good they are. From what I've read about them they have a good reputation for the money. My guess is that they do not have the fit and finish of their more expensive counterparts. But supposedly they're pretty reliable. I believe that their parts are interchangeable with most of the aftermarket parts and accessories out there. Although some may require fitting.

1911's are indeed ubiquitous. You're not going to find too many people that are really into handguns that do not have at least one in their possession. I don't know? If you're willing to spend $400 on a handgun $50 to $100 more equates to 4 or 5 boxes of ammo. You can blow that away in just one shooting session.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Grip feel and trigger are two good reasons.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a Rock Island GI version and it has been reliable solid hand gun. You don't have to spend a lot on upgrades unless you want to.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally shot a 1911 today, first time. Rented a Springfield Armory 1911 in 9mm. Ammo was $15 cheaper than 45 ammo. As expected the trigger was excellent. I shot it back to back with my Canik TP9SF. It's not stock. I put in a FreedomSmith trigger & a Galloway Precision spring reduction kit. It's the most accurate centerfire pistol I ever owned or shot. I put 7 rounds in each pistol & shot them back to back for an hour. The triggers felt identical. Pre-travel & break were the same, I could not tell them apart. The 1911 was comfortable but the Canik grip fit my hand a little better. Recoil was much softer with the 1911. It's heavier. I shot slightly smaller groups with the Canik. I went on the Springfield Armory website to learn about this 1911. Oops. They have 7. I have no idea which one this is. It was blue/black, had wood grips & was full size.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I finally shot a 1911 today, first time. Rented a Springfield Armory 1911 in 9mm. Ammo was $15 cheaper than 45 ammo. As expected the trigger was excellent. I shot it back to back with my Canik TP9SF. It's not stock. I put in a FreedomSmith trigger & a Galloway Precision spring reduction kit. It's the most accurate centerfire pistol I ever owned or shot. I put 7 rounds in each pistol & shot them back to back for an hour. The triggers felt identical. Pre-travel & break were the same, I could not tell them apart. The 1911 was comfortable but the Canik grip fit my hand a little better. Recoil was much softer with the 1911. It's heavier. I shot slightly smaller groups with the Canik. I went on the Springfield Armory website to learn about this 1911. Oops. They have 7. I have no idea which one this is. It was blue/black, had wood grips & was full size.


Well if you're serious about getting a 1911 in the $400 maybe a little more price range. Then you won't be getting a Springfield unless you can find a used one. If you do go the Rock Island route be sure to check it out first. Tony Pasley in post #22 is happy with his so that's a start. Not only that but if something were to break there are God only knows how many replacement parts for a 1911. Providing that the Rock Island guns are made to the same tolerances and specs as the great majority of 1911's that are being manufactured today.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

As much as I like my Series 70 Colt .45 I have to say as a defense gun I would pick my CZ 97b. Both guns are stock and staying that way. The CZ is 10 plus 1, has a DA/SA trigger that I prefer and better sights. Th 97b IS heavy which some don't like but I feel the weight is a felt recoil reducer and in a good holster I carry it all day without discomfort. I have no idea what a Colt Series 70 goes for these day's but the CZ 97b, if your lucky enough to fine one, is around $900.00. I carried that Colt for twenty years and I'm never getting rid of it, but gun development, like everything, moves on.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I finally shot a 1911 today, first time. Rented a Springfield Armory 1911 in 9mm. Ammo was $15 cheaper than 45 ammo. As expected the trigger was excellent. I shot it back to back with my Canik TP9SF. It's not stock. I put in a FreedomSmith trigger & a Galloway Precision spring reduction kit. It's the most accurate centerfire pistol I ever owned or shot. I put 7 rounds in each pistol & shot them back to back for an hour. The triggers felt identical. Pre-travel & break were the same, I could not tell them apart. The 1911 was comfortable but the Canik grip fit my hand a little better. Recoil was much softer with the 1911. It's heavier. I shot slightly smaller groups with the Canik. I went on the Springfield Armory website to learn about this 1911. Oops. They have 7. I have no idea which one this is. It was blue/black, had wood grips & was full size.


If it is a range rental it was likely the “GI” Or “Range Officer” model. So, a stock 1911 trigger and a custom Canik trigger have similar properties. As I had indicated in my initial reply, the 1911 trigger has been one that other triggers try to emulate.

A tuned 1911 trigger is in yet another category.

Recoil was more tame in a stock 1911 because of weight, yet the SFX has additional length in barrel and slide which puts more forward weight on the pistol to mitigate recoil. The “penalty” is a bigger overall handgun Than it needs to be.

So, in same chambering, one can get a stock trigger that rivals a custom replacement, (I haven‘t priced the triggers and springs you mentioned, but one must add those into the cost equation as an added cost on top of the purchase price of the handgun, to be fair.). And the 1911 displays better recoil management in a more compact package. 

I guess those qualities could go in the “appeal of the 1911” column.

(And I’m not anti Canik. Have a couple myself and think they are a bargain.)


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

And if we are comparing MSRP for a Canik TP9 SFX, they are $549. Add $80ish bucks for a Freedomsmith trigger and you are in 1911 territory.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

To me, there is no appeal. Never owned one and never will.


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

desertman said:


> CZ's are outstanding pistols that's for sure. I have seven of them. As far as easier clean up and maintenance than a 1911? If you're talking about a basic field strip they're not much different than a 1911 except on a CZ you do not have to retract the slide as far. Just line up the marks on the frame and slide and remove the slide stop. However you need the magazine base plate, the end of a screw driver handle or something similar to push in the slide stop.


Having just acquired a Rock Island, I can testify that the 1911 is 10x more a pain in the ass than the CZ to reassemble. Why? Getting the spring and spring plug in is a major pain in the butt for me. The plug kept slipping out and flying across the room. It took me quite some time to get it done, including the time to find the plug each time it flew away. And I've heard of other experienced people occasionally dealing with this issue (it's even mentioned from time to time by experienced gun guys on Youtube). Granted, I'm a beginner, but the fact that it is this hard and that you have "to get used to it" and that even long time 1911 users still sometimes see the plug fly out means that this gun is too much of a pain for lots of people and for the experienced is still an annoyance. I've seen nothing on my Glock or CZ that even comes close to this. To you it may be trivial, but it's not to some like me. And I bet that many people who don't shoot it much and bought it only because of its history think it's a pain as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pareto said:


> Having just acquired a Rock Island, I can testify that the 1911 is 10x more a pain in the ass than the CZ to reassemble. Why? Getting the spring and spring plug in is a major pain in the butt for me. The plug kept slipping out and flying across the room. It took me quite some time to get it done, including the time to find the plug each time it flew away. And I've heard of other experienced people occasionally dealing with this issue (it's even mentioned from time to time by experienced gun guys on Youtube). Granted, I'm a beginner, but the fact that it is this hard and that you have "to get used to it" and that even long time 1911 users still sometimes see the plug fly out means that this gun is too much of a pain for lots of people and for the experienced is still an annoyance. I've seen nothing on my Glock or CZ that even comes close to this. To you it may be trivial, but it's not to some like me. And I bet that many people who don't shoot it much and bought it only because of its history think it's a pain as well.


IF your plug can come out the back (they can't on a Springfield) - then buy this:









Guiderod, for 1911, 5" Bushing Barrel/Tool-Less, by Dawson Precision


Dawson Precision is the experienced shooter's source for top quality pistols, parts and gear. Our state-of-art facility keeps us on the cutting EDGE of technology, providing you with the highest quality products at the best price.




dawsonprecision.com





I have owned 2 of these tooless guiderods. They are fantastic and make disassembly easier. It's just a pain in the ass to the the spring on the guiderod and captured the very first time you install the spring on it. After that - very easy.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pareto said:


> Having just acquired a Rock Island, I can testify that the 1911 is 10x more a pain in the ass than the CZ to reassemble. Why? Getting the spring and spring plug in is a major pain in the butt for me. The plug kept slipping out and flying across the room. It took me quite some time to get it done, including the time to find the plug each time it flew away. And I've heard of other experienced people occasionally dealing with this issue (it's even mentioned from time to time by experienced gun guys on Youtube). Granted, I'm a beginner, but the fact that it is this hard and that you have "to get used to it" and that even long time 1911 users still sometimes see the plug fly out means that this gun is too much of a pain for lots of people and for the experienced is still an annoyance. I've seen nothing on my Glock or CZ that even comes close to this. To you it may be trivial, but it's not to some like me. And I bet that many people who don't shoot it much and bought it only because of its history think it's a pain as well.


There's a difference between basic field stripping and disassembling and reassembling a pistol. Disassembling and reassembling a pistol to me means taking the pistol completely apart which the manufacturer does not recommend that people do as not everybody has experience working on guns. A basic field strip is something that every person who owns a gun has to do in order to clean it. As I mentioned in my post #16 "As far as a complete disassembly/reassembly they can be a real pain in the ass." I also gave a brief description comparing the disassembly/reassembly of a CZ as compared to a 1911.

It sounds to me like you're talking about removing and replacing the recoil spring on a Rock Island 1911 as opposed to a CZ? You may be right as I don't own a Rock Island 1911. I have 3 Kimber's, 1 Colt, 1 Detonics Combat Master and 2 Wilson's. They all have different recoil spring assemblies, some are captured, some are not. None of which are more difficult to remove and replace than on a CZ. In fact I've never had any problems removing the recoil spring assembly on any gun that I own. But then again I've worked on guns now for some 40 years. The only issue if you want to call it that is that on a CZ you need to use the magazine floor plate, the end of a small screwdriver handle or something similar in order to remove the slide stop. Because there is a spring that snaps into a groove that is milled into the end of the slide stop. If it slips off the slide stop you could end up scratching the side of your gun. Sometimes it's hard to push the slide stop back in or remove it because it's under tension and snaps in place. Myself I polish the end of the slide stop which makes it somewhat easier to remove and replace. You do not have to do that on a 1911.


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> IF your plug can come out the back (they can't on a Springfield) - then buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to look into this as I don't know if it'll work. Also, the RIA has a full length guide rod and I might switch it with a shorter GI rod. This is especially frustrating to me as I have hand strength issues especially in the thumbs. I still like the aesthetics of the 1911 but I would never recommend this to newbies nor to older people. And I'm certain the CZ is a better universal design. Punching out the stop is nothing compared to this basic reassembly issue.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pareto said:


> I'll have to look into this as I don't know if it'll work. Also, the RIA has a full length guide rod and I might switch it with a shorter GI rod. This is especially frustrating to me as I have hand strength issues especially in the thumbs. I still like the aesthetics of the 1911 but I would never recommend this to newbies nor to older people. And I'm certain the CZ is a better universal design. Punching out the stop is nothing compared to this basic reassembly issue.


As long as your plug can go out the BACK of the slide, and not just out the front, this setup is amazing.

They make a version for a bull barrel too.

This really eliminates that annoying step for reassembly. Now, I bought one for a Springfield once, and had to return it. Springfields have a "shoulder" (that is what Springfield called it when I called them), and this prevents the spring cap from coming out the back. I was told a gunsmith could remove that if I wanted.

But, I've used this on an Ed Brown and also on a Dan Wesson. SO, so simple to put back together and take apart with it.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Disassembled. Yes, I used a screwdriver and punches because it makes things just a touch easier, but…Browning did design the 1911 in such a way that the entire pistol could be completely disassembled using only the parts of the pistol itself.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Given my experience with finally trying a 1911 would I buy one? Yes. I liked it & it would be my next gun. Probably a Rock Island Armory given my budget. I quit buying guns when the ammo shortage hit & this year I had some unexpected expenses so I won't be buying another gun anytime soon but 15 is enough for now. Will see how things go next year. I'm retired but thinking about a part time job soon. Cost me $4K to stay alive when I got COVID.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I've been very impressed with Magnum Research 1911's, especially the G model (recently got it for my personal use). The build/fit quality is great, and it's hard to beat the value you get for the price. Put 150 rounds through it - not a single hiccup. I am also contemplating stocking some Fusion models but haven't made up my mind - not a lot of unbiassed reviews out there, and to me, it kind of looks like a "generic" Colt. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

ks1 said:


> I've been very impressed with Magnum Research 1911's, especially the G model (recently got it for my personal use). The build/fit quality is great, and it's hard to beat the value you get for the price. Put 150 rounds through it - not a single hiccup. I am also contemplating stocking some Fusion models but haven't made up my mind - not a lot of unbiassed reviews out there, and to me, it kind of looks like a "generic" Colt. What do you guys think about it?


I don’t have a fully factory built Fusion, but bought a fitted slide, frame, barrel and bushing from them and completed the rest of the pistol myself. I needed a pistol For service pistol competitions, and that was what I went with. At the time I bought, the head of the company used to be with Dan Wesson, which made/makes very nice 1911s and was taken over by CZ.

The frame, slide and barrel are all high quality, (my frame and slide were US forged, machined and fitted parts). The pistol easily is more capable accuracy wise than I am, but I remember the first mag that I put through it at 50 feet sending every round into a one hole group, and having a permanent grin on my face for the whole range session, with how well the whole pistol came out and performed. (You know you get kind of nervous, when you spend a chunk of money, then spend a couple months hand fitting parts, that it just isn’t going to meet expectations.)

So, I know they have some high quality parts, and the handwork they did on their end, in fitting the slide, frame, barrel and bushing together, was above your mass production grade 1911s.

That is about as unbiased as I can give you.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, and for the most part, excellent accuracy.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't really have an answer but Here is a true story ... A good friend retired from Law Enforcement and opened a gun shop ... sold arms ammunition and reloading gear , all manner of handguns , rifles and shotguns .
He told me he wished he had nothing but 1911's ... " I can sell every 1911 that I can get my hands on ... it wont stay here two days before it's sold ... it's amazing ... I have a list of customers that I call when I get one in ... if I could get a train boxcar full of 1911's I could sell them all and at a good profit ! "
He couldn't explain it either ... the design is as old as dirt ... all I can say is as I type this lying on the desk is a 1911 45 acp AMT Hardballer with a magazine full of comforting 45 cal. slugs .
Gary


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*What's the appeal of a 1911?*
Three things:

Great trigger,,,
Big arse bullets,,,
Huge nostalgia factor.

That's pretty much it in a nutshell.

Aarond

.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I ordered one sight unseen in Louisville about 40 years ago, I had my mind made up to get one.

There was a Colt Gold Cup for sale there, and I may tried it in my hand, to feel it.
(Looking back on it, I should have bought the Gold Cup too, I had the money, and it’s a great gun.)

The .45 1911 had a vaunted reputation as a man killer, with the Army and Marines. And that settled the issue with me, and I have never feared any man or beast when I had that .45.


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

If you own one or more 1911s then you don't have to ask what the appeal is. I've read many opinions in this thread and can understand most of them. I on the other hand do not understand why anyone would have to pay $2000=$3000 for a quality 1911. I for one as much as I like 1911s I would not pay such a price for one. I have a GI spec Rock Island that I bought some years back in the mid $300s. It was as tight as any 1911 that I have held. The machining was not as smooth as a gun that has been buffed and polished, but that is just bling and extra cost. I did put a beavertail grip safety on it and polish every part of the trigger group that rubbed metal on metal except the sear. This is an oustanding shooter for the price and will out shoot most shooters that aren't competitors. I bought a Rock Island 9mm 1911 A1FS Tact II when I heard about them in forums and You Tube. My LGD had to order it and it cost about $550 + tax. It exceeded my hopes. Everything that I wanted and more was stock. The trigger felt so good that I couldn't help but show it around the range. It shoots like a dream, target rear, fiber optic front sights, G10 grips, ambi safety. and more. Many shooters at my range now have a desire to own one. The action is smoothe. The trigger is almost as if it isn't there when you pull it. Accuracy out of the box is equal to or better than any other 1911 I have shot including some high priced customs. The only thing that is not on the higher plane to me is that it is not buffed and polished to a bling finish. I have had many 1911s over my 75 years, and it is hard for me to beat a 1911. However there is plenty of room for different opinions as proven by the number of models and manufacturers. Happy shooting and take a kid to the range as often as you can. I'm glad someone took me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Well Ijust had to buy another one, not that I needed it. This one is a full size Sig Model TTT. It's all stainless steel. I just couldn't resist when I saw it in the case. It stood out amongst all of the other 1911's they had. This thing is freakin' awesome a little on the heavy side which can be expected for an all stainless steel full size 1911. But I'm used to carrying both heavy and light guns. About the only thing different mechanically from other 1911's is that this one has a firing pin block safety and external extractor. It comes with front and rear night sights with a dot on the front and a horizontal bar on the rear. The rear sight is adjustable for both windage and elevation. It also has a really nice set of burl wood grips. This gun was used but never fired or carried. There's not a scratch or mark on it.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ks1 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank You! 
I just couldn't leave without it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jester560 said:


> To me, there is no appeal. Never owned one and never will.


Have you ever shot a 1911 ?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Have you ever shot a 1911 ?


Damn pic, WELCOME BACK!
Good question. An apt analogy might be, "Are you a virgin?"


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

pic said:


> Have you ever shot a 1911 ?


Yes. Both my father and brother are fans of the 1911 platform.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My oldest 1911 was made in 1914 and it still shoots just fine, and has a lot of history behind it.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

I work in the "Correctional" Industries, and I ask my Sgt why he prefered .45 1911s.
He pointed to "D" wing and informed me that of the 62 Inmates on "D" Wing, 55 of them have been shot with a 9mm and brag about it.
Purchased my Kimber the very next Paycheck


----------

